# w] free company/ militia models and state troops bitz h] cash, sob, sm, tyranids



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sooooo.... it seems i need some bits! I'm doing a borderprince army and i'm using the state troopers as my greatswords with those giantswords you get from the state troop boxes. But... you only get one per a box so I was wondering if anyone by any chance has a giant army of state troopers and has those gaintswords spare that they would be willing to sell or trade im willing to do a decent trade deal. 
I'm also looking for militia/free comany and state troop swords and shields, I prefer the milita unbuilt or there weapons easy to take off (I'll take em off ) because my free comapny will be my state troops.

OHHHHHH YEH I also need slot bases, round slot bases for some of my sisters of battle.

I have (I'm also selling these!)

SOB:

2 penitent engines

3 arco - flagellents

9 repentia and 1 mistress

immolator (unbuilt can be a rhino)

5 seraphim


tyranids:

16 hormaguants (5 unbuilt)

22 genestealers (all built only some painted like 8)

3 warriors (2 unbuilt)

SM:

10 bikes primed white

1 predator (all lascannons) primed black

1 rhino primed black 

2 landspeeders (mm's and ac's) 1 white 1 black

thats it so hoping someones out there with all my wants and all there needs


----------

